

Newsstand where Paul Allen bought Popular Electronics he showed to Bill Gates may close - asmithmd1
http://www.boston.com/news/local/breaking_news/2008/12/by_martin_finuc_2.html?p1=Well_MostPop_Emailed5

======
minsight
The newsworthiness of this seems a bit of a stretch.

Should we preserve the store who sold Bill Gates his first keyboard? Where did
google's founders get their ideas? Was it in a pizzeria? A bus station? Should
we mourn their loss, if they go?

~~~
rms
The narrative of the slow downward spiral of printed news is generally of
interest here.

~~~
daniel-cussen
Slow?

~~~
rms
It was a slow for a while, at least. :)

